# New "cart"



## Sandee (Nov 25, 2011)

Yippee! I've been anxious to post a picture of my "new" Viceroy. It still needs loads of work. We just finished remounting the wheels after pulling the bearings, cleaning, and repacking. Hope I can get the old "boy", he'll be 24 next year, in shape enough to do a couple of classes. He sure was huffing and puffing after a round of the pasture. I can hardly wait for show season......gonna be FUN!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice, I've got one that needs a lot more work than that (wood needs a total refinish and the dash should be recovered or replaced) but that picture is great inspiration to work on it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2011)

You will make a very showy presentation!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 25, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You will make a very showy presentation!


I don't know about showy. I just hope he makes it thru the 2 classes that I need him for. He is getting older but he can still pick up his feet and go. Of course that's when he WANTS to like running out to the pasture.


----------



## Shari (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks very dapper!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 26, 2011)

My old fella at the ripe age of 26 very handily won all 3 phases of a combined driving event which is much more strenuous than a few rounds in the ring. Keep your guy as healthy and fit as you can and he should be fine!Congratulations on acquiring your lovely Viceroy and I hope you have tons of fun with it!


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 26, 2011)

Sandee,

Your cart and mini both look lovely!! I would love a 4 wheeled vehicle like a Viceroy! My girls were rescued as a yearling and 2 year old, and my husband asked, after I got them home, how long they live.....not sure he has yet wrapped his mind around my hopeful 30 year estimate!

Katie


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, Sandee, that is so neat! Looks good.

How old IS your "old" man?


----------



## Sandee (Dec 29, 2011)

paintponylvr said:


> Wow, Sandee, that is so neat! Looks good.
> 
> How old IS your "old" man?


Sorry it took so long to answer. Christmas time was really hecktic here.

My "old man" will be 24 next year but the only time he shows it is if he gets stiff and then he'll trot in the front and canter in the rear.or is it the other way around! Not a pretty sight!


----------

